# The Official 034Motorsport 1.8T Silicone Breather Hose Kit Thread!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

​
We now have Silicone Breather Hose Kits available for just about every 1.8T engine sold in the United States!

This thread will serve to provide basic fitment information, and links to DIYs for the various kits.

*MkIV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta & 8N Audi TT 180 1.8T - AWD/ATC*


*Fitment:*


1999-2001 Audi TT 180 (8N) - ATC
1999-2001 Volkswagen Golf 1.8T (MkIV) - AWD
1999-2001 Volkswagen GTI 1.8T (MkIV) - AWD
1999-2001 Volkswagen Jetta 1.8T (MkIV) - AWD


*MkIV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/New Beetle & 8N Audi TT 180 1.8T - AWW/AWV & Early AWP*


*Fitment:*


2001 - 2002 Audi TT 180 (8N) - AWP
1998 - 2001 Volkswagen New Beetle 1.8T - AWV
2001 - 2002 Volkswagen Golf 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP
2001 - 2002 Volkswagen GTI 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP
2001 - 2002 Volkswagen Jetta 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP


*MkIV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/New Beetle & 8N Audi TT 180 1.8T - Late AWP*


*Fitment:*


2003 - 2005 Audi TT 180 (8N) - AWP
2003 - 2005 Volkswagen Golf 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP
2003 - 2005 Volkswagen GTI 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP
2003 - 2005 Volkswagen Jetta 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP


*Early 8N Audi TT 225 - AMU*


*Fitment:*


1999 - 2002 Audi TT225 (8N) - AMU


*DIY:*


By *Daytona BeauTTy* on QuattroWorld: http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/222008.phtml


*Late 8N Audi TT 225 - BEA*


*Fitment:*


2003 - 2005 Audi TT225 (8N) - BEA


*B5 Audi A4 & Volkswagen Passat 1.8T - AEB with Automatic Transmission & ATW*


*Fitment:*


1997 - 1999.5 Audi A4 (B5) 1.8T - AEB with Automatic Transmission
2000 - 2000.5 Audi A4 (B5) 1.8T - ATW
1998 - 2000.5 Volkswagen Passat (B5) 1.8T - AEB with Automatic Transmission & ATW

*DIY:*


By *99a4turbo* on Audizine: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...B-ATW-Silicone-Breather-Hose-Kit-Installation


*B5 Audi A4 & Volkswagen Passat 1.8T - AEB with Manual Transmission*


*Fitment:*


1997 - 1999.5 Audi A4 (B5) 1.8T - AEB with Manual Transmission
1998 - 1999.5 Volkswagen Passat (B5) 1.8T - AEB with Manual Transmission & ATW

*DIY:*


By *99a4turbo* on Audizine: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...B-ATW-Silicone-Breather-Hose-Kit-Installation


*B5/B6 Audi A4 & B5 Volkswagen Passat 1.8T - AUG/AWM/Early-AMB*


*Fitment:*


2001 - 2001.5 Audi A4 (B5) 1.8T - AWM
2002 - 2003 Audi A4 (B6) 1.8T - AMB - Up to VIN 8E-3-040000
1998 - 2002 Volkswagen Passat (B5) 1.8T - AUG & AWM


*Mid-AMB B6 Audi A4 & Late-AWM B5.5 Volkswagen Passat 1.8T*


*Fitment:*


2003 Audi A4 (B6) 1.8T - AMB - In VIN range 8E-3-040000 > 8E-3-500000 
2003 - 2005 Volkswagen Passat (B5.5) 1.8T - AWM


*Late-AMB B6 Audi A4 1.8T*


*Fitment:*


2004-2005 Audi A4 (B6) 1.8T - AMB - From VIN 8E-3-500000


If you have any DIYs you'd like to share, or questions about the kits, please post or send me a PM! 

If you want to write a new DIY for a Breather Hose Kit that currently does not have one, let me know, and we'll send you some free 034Motorsport Shwag. 

*Please Note:*


The included lower block breather fitting was revised effective 06/2012 to work with both early (green) and late (black) retaining clips.
The optional billet check valve was revised effective 11/2012 to more closely match the flow of the stock plastic check valve.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*placeholder*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! The Audi TT25 BEA Breather Hose Kit is getting pretty close to completion.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The Late Audi TT225 BEA Silicone Breather Hose Kit is here!


----------



## BoostedGLS0218 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just ordered and installed a kit for my 02 mk4 jetta. 
The kit was perfect and fit In very easy. Hardest part was getting the old block breather off. 
The new revision for the new billet check valve is perfect as well! My vacuum at idle is actually slightly better and my car as whole just feels much better at partial and full throttle.
Also the revision for the different sized C clips on the block breather works perfect. Had no problems getting this onto my block breather and securing it. 
Great kit for a great price!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

BoostedGLS0218 said:


> Just ordered and installed a kit for my 02 mk4 jetta.
> The kit was perfect and fit In very easy. Hardest part was getting the old block breather off.
> The new revision for the new billet check valve is perfect as well! My vacuum at idle is actually slightly better and my car as whole just feels much better at partial and full throttle.
> Also the revision for the different sized C clips on the block breather works perfect. Had no problems getting this onto my block breather and securing it.
> Great kit for a great price!


 Thank you for your order! We appreciate the feedback, and are glad we could help with your project. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders! :wave:


----------



## xmedina (Apr 1, 2009)

Do u guys sell just the crank vent hose by itself for an awp motor? And how much?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

xmedina said:


> Do u guys sell just the crank vent hose by itself for an awp motor? And how much?


 We sell all of the hoses by themselves! :thumbup: 

Here's the full list of parts for the various AWP Kits: 



06A 1.8T Lower Block Breather Hose 

06A 1.8T Valve Cover Breather Hose - AWP 

06A 1.8T Check Valve to Intake Manifold Hose - AWP (Early) 

06A 1.8T Check Valve to Intake Manifold Hose - AWP (Late) 

06A 1.8T Billet PCV Check Valve 

06A 1.8T Auxiliary Breather Hose - AWP (Late) 

 
Hope that helps.


----------



## ekw (Mar 16, 2013)

Before I found this thread, I posted a question about your kit here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5994816-Torn-lower-PCV-hose

If you're still monitoring this thread, could you take a look? Thanks.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

ekw said:


> Before I found this thread, I posted a question about your kit here:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5994816-Torn-lower-PCV-hose
> 
> If you're still monitoring this thread, could you take a look? Thanks.


YGPM, and I posted in the thread as well.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Here, our Haas ST-30SSY is busy carving out one piece of the 034Motorsport VAG Billet Check Valve:










These check valves are a popular upgrade on our breather hose kits, and are machined, assembled, and tested completely in-house. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Backorder Update:* We're doing our best to get caught up with backorders for these kits. The current expected lead time for new orders is 2-3 weeks. All orders are shipped in the order they are received, so the sooner you place your order, the sooner your order will ship.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These kits are now all back in stock, and shipping out within 1-2 days of your order being placed! 

Thanks to everyone who waited patiently for their 034Motorsport Breather Hose Kit to ship. :thumbup:


----------



## CabrioFanboy (Mar 25, 2013)

i just ordered my breather kit last week for my mk4 Jetta AWD engine code. looking at my breather system i cant quite figure out where the small hose in the kit goes in relation to the pcv valve and the suction valve that tracks up to the brake booster vacuum line. Do you have any installed photos for this application or a diagram? thanks for your assistance.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! 



CabrioFanboy said:


> i just ordered my breather kit last week for my mk4 Jetta AWD engine code. looking at my breather system i cant quite figure out where the small hose in the kit goes in relation to the pcv valve and the suction valve that tracks up to the brake booster vacuum line. Do you have any installed photos for this application or a diagram? thanks for your assistance.


For the AWD/ATC kit, the small hose goes from the check valve to the suction pump assembly or IM, replacing the original hose on the factory check valve.


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

*This kit available complete with the catch can and recirculation?*

Is this kit available for the AWW engine complete with the catch can, drain hardware and recirculation tube??


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

teknikALLEN said:


> Is this kit available for the AWW engine complete with the catch can, drain hardware and recirculation tube??


We don't have a "kit" but these are the individual pieces required to get everything you need for the AWW without duplicate parts:

Catch Can Kit with Oil Drain: http://store.034motorsport.com/catch-can-breather-kit-mk4-1-8t.html
Silicone Lower Block Breather Hose with Billet Aluminum Block Breather Adapter: http://store.034motorsport.com/breather-hose-lower-block-breather-mkiv-1-8t-06a-aww-awp-awv-amu.html
Billet Check Valve: http://store.034motorsport.com/check-valve-1-8t-2-7t-aan-pcv-billet.html
Silicone Check Valve to Intake Manifold Hose: http://store.034motorsport.com/breather-hose-mk4-1-8t-block-to-intake-manifold.html

Hope that helps! :thumbup:


----------



## jamal_bao (Dec 22, 2008)

hi , i would like to install your MkIV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/New Beetle & 8N Audi TT 180 1.8T - AWW/AWP/AWV kit on my car but i also want to install a 42dd catch can in order to do that i need a t-piece silicone hose 19 mm diameter .it would be perfect to look like this :
<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=zo1l5" target="_blank"><img src="http://i57.tinypic.com/zo1l5.png" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
can you help me with that part ? thanks


----------



## jamal_bao (Dec 22, 2008)

update. i have found this piece :
http://store.034motorsport.com/silicone-breather-hose-mc-valve-cover.html

does it have 20mm inner diameter ?

my engine code is aum similar to aww/awp .


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

jamal_bao said:


> hi , i would like to install your MkIV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/New Beetle & 8N Audi TT 180 1.8T - AWW/AWP/AWV kit on my car but i also want to install a 42dd catch can in order to do that i need a t-piece silicone hose 19 mm diameter .it would be perfect to look like this :
> can you help me with that part ? thanks


This is the only silicone T-hose that we offer, and the ports on it are ~19mm on the side and ~22mm in the middle.

*Breather Hose, 1.8T PCV Check Valve T-Hose, Reinforced Silicone*



Hope that helps!


----------



## jamal_bao (Dec 22, 2008)

that MC Valve Cover on your site has 18mm id. i think it can be stretched to 19mm and is all i need. thanks


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Early and Late AWP Breather Hose Kits are now back in stock and ready to ship! Thank you for those of you who have been waiting patiently for these kits! 

*Breather Hose Kit, Early MkIV Volkswagen 1.8T AWV/AWW/AWP, Reinforced Silicone*



*Breather Hose Kit, Late MkIV Volkswagen 1.8T AWP, Reinforced Silicone*


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a kit and ddefinitely feel they are the standard for pcv hose replacement. One thing I would suggest is a plug for the "y" coming off the manifold to the brake booster. Your kinda left with an open hose output on the "y" with nothing in the kit to fill it. Most just end up deleting it with a straight piece of hose so maybe that should be included.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

A 1/4"npt plug fits perfect for what you mentioned, and would complete the kit.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

180dan said:


> I have a kit and ddefinitely feel they are the standard for pcv hose replacement. One thing I would suggest is a plug for the "y" coming off the manifold to the brake booster. Your kinda left with an open hose output on the "y" with nothing in the kit to fill it. Most just end up deleting it with a straight piece of hose so maybe that should be included.


Thank you for the suggestion! We should have a replacement hose that will suit your needs; I'll make sure it gets added to our website and linked on the hose kits ASAP. :thumbup:


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

Can pieces of the 1999 - 2002 Audi TT225 (8N) - AMU kit be ordered separately?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

tedgram said:


> Can pieces of the 1999 - 2002 Audi TT225 (8N) - AMU kit be ordered separately?


For the most part, yes! 

The Valve Cover Breather Hose is available here: http://store.034motorsport.com/breather-hose-valve-cover-audi-tt225-1-8t-amu.html

The Lower Block Breather Hose Assembly is available here: http://store.034motorsport.com/breather-hose-lower-block-breather-mkiv-1-8t-06a-aww-awp-awv-amu.html

We usually don't break the suction pump hoses apart... Were you just looking for the suction pump hoses?

Hope that helps!


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

Hoping you can help me with my question.

I bought your breather hose kit for my 2000 Golf 1.8T (AWD code). Today, I was looking around to make sure I can see where everything will connect once I take things apart under the intake manifold. While checking hoses there, I found this crack in one of the hoses:



















My question is: does your kit replace that specific hose or do I need to order this one from a dealer? I searched around trying to find a part number for it, but most searches turn up AWP engine pictures.

Thank you.


----------



## Lehmann108 (Oct 1, 2007)

No, that's a dealer part. The 034 Motorsport replaces the hoses in the PCV system only. I believe that is a vacuum line; part of the brake booster.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

Lehmann108 said:


> No, that's a dealer part. The 034 Motorsport replaces the hoses in the PCV system only. I believe that is a vacuum line; part of the brake booster.


Thank you. 
Actually, that hose is not connected to the brake booster line, but after some searching I found that it goes from the suction jet pump to the PCV valve. 
So, I guess I need to find a replacement for it separately from my 034 kit?

One thing that is puzzling to me is where does the S-shaped small hose from my 034 kit go?? I cannot find any hose like it. Does it replace the suction jet pump?


----------



## Lehmann108 (Oct 1, 2007)

That OE S-shaped hose is replaced by the hose that comes off the T to the right and goes up and into the Y hose to the right of the valve cover. I don't know if that makes sense.! It's all there and as soon as you start installing it you'll go oh yeah.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

OK, looks like I should have just re-read the thread after I found the crack. Doh!


My exact question was answered in #17 above. OK, so I connect the small S-shape hose to the PCV valve and the other end to the nipple on the underside in the centre of the manifold:









The S-shape hose replaces the part highlighted in green in this picture:








Note: My crack is where the red arrow is.

That essentially eliminates the suction jet pump. And that's fine too, but what happens to the brake booster hose coming off the Y-connector as discussed in #24 above? Does the suggested 1/4" NPT fitting in #25 above work for that or do I need something else?
Essentially, I eliminate the hose in red in the picture below and need to cap off the hose by the green arrow, correct?









Seeing that the brake booster line essentially just goes from the intake manifold to the brake booster, can I just replace that with a straight hose? Is a check valve needed on the brake booster line?

Thanks again.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry for the late response; that hose can be plugged using the supplied plug or whatever happens to be handy.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I have a kit on my b5.5 and it works great, great product.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! 










All of our 034Motorsport Silicone Breather Hose Kits are on sale right now during our Black Friday Sale! Click here to shop 1.8T breather hose kits: http://store.034motorsport.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Breather+Hose+Kit+1.8T



Thank you for all of the orders today! Have a great weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

1.8T Breather Hose Kits are back in stock for most applications! :thumbup:


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Don't forget they have silicone coolant hoses too!!!!! I don't know of anyone else that does, so yeah....bump.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! :beer:

We now have Silicone Breather Hose Kits available for just about every 1.8T engine sold in the United States!

This thread will serve to provide basic fitment information, and links to DIYs for the various kits.

*MkIV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta & 8N Audi TT 180 1.8T - AWD/ATC*


*Fitment:*

1999-2001 Audi TT 180 (8N) - ATC
1999-2001 Volkswagen Golf 1.8T (MkIV) - AWD
1999-2001 Volkswagen GTI 1.8T (MkIV) - AWD
1999-2001 Volkswagen Jetta 1.8T (MkIV) - AWD

*MkIV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/New Beetle & 8N Audi TT 180 1.8T - AWW/AWV & Early AWP*


*Fitment:*

2001 - 2002 Audi TT 180 (8N) - AWP
1998 - 2001 Volkswagen New Beetle 1.8T - AWV
2001 - 2002 Volkswagen Golf 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP
2001 - 2002 Volkswagen GTI 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP
2001 - 2002 Volkswagen Jetta 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP

*MkIV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/New Beetle & 8N Audi TT 180 1.8T - Late AWP*


*Fitment:*

2003 - 2005 Audi TT 180 (8N) - AWP
2003 - 2005 Volkswagen Golf 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP
2003 - 2005 Volkswagen GTI 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP
2003 - 2005 Volkswagen Jetta 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP

*Early 8N Audi TT 225 - AMU*


*Fitment:*

1999 - 2002 Audi TT225 (8N) - AMU

*DIY:*

By *Daytona BeauTTy* on QuattroWorld: http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/222008.phtml

*Late 8N Audi TT 225 - BEA*


*Fitment:*

2003 - 2005 Audi TT225 (8N) - BEA

*B5 Audi A4 & Volkswagen Passat 1.8T - AEB with Automatic Transmission & ATW*


*Fitment:*

1997 - 1999.5 Audi A4 (B5) 1.8T - AEB with Automatic Transmission
2000 - 2000.5 Audi A4 (B5) 1.8T - ATW
1998 - 2000.5 Volkswagen Passat (B5) 1.8T - AEB with Automatic Transmission & ATW
*DIY:*

By *99a4turbo* on Audizine: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...B-ATW-Silicone-Breather-Hose-Kit-Installation

*B5 Audi A4 & Volkswagen Passat 1.8T - AEB with Manual Transmission*


*Fitment:*

1997 - 1999.5 Audi A4 (B5) 1.8T - AEB with Manual Transmission
1998 - 1999.5 Volkswagen Passat (B5) 1.8T - AEB with Manual Transmission & ATW
*DIY:*

By *99a4turbo* on Audizine: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...B-ATW-Silicone-Breather-Hose-Kit-Installation

*B5/B6 Audi A4 & B5 Volkswagen Passat 1.8T - AUG/AWM/Early-AMB*


*Fitment:*

2001 - 2001.5 Audi A4 (B5) 1.8T - AWM
2002 - 2003 Audi A4 (B6) 1.8T - AMB - Up to VIN 8E-3-040000
1998 - 2002 Volkswagen Passat (B5) 1.8T - AUG & AWM

*Mid-AMB B6 Audi A4 & Late-AWM B5.5 Volkswagen Passat 1.8T*


*Fitment:*

2003 Audi A4 (B6) 1.8T - AMB - In VIN range 8E-3-040000 > 8E-3-500000 
2003 - 2005 Volkswagen Passat (B5.5) 1.8T - AWM

*Late-AMB B6 Audi A4 1.8T*


*Fitment:*

2004-2005 Audi A4 (B6) 1.8T - AMB - From VIN 8E-3-500000

If you have any DIYs you'd like to share, or questions about the kits, please post or send me a PM! 

If you want to write a new DIY for a Breather Hose Kit that currently does not have one, let me know, and we'll send you some free 034Motorsport Shwag. 

*Please Note:*

The included lower block breather fitting was revised effective 06/2012 to work with both early (green) and late (black) retaining clips.
The optional billet check valve was revised effective 11/2012 to more closely match the flow of the stock plastic check valve.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders this weekend!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders! :wave:

Hope all of you have a great weekend.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

The top breather hose that came with my 034 catch can is having a tough time reaching the factory "hockey puck" check valve. Do you make a version of this hose that is maybe an inch or two longer?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:



4ceFed4 said:


> The top breather hose that came with my 034 catch can is having a tough time reaching the factory "hockey puck" check valve. Do you make a version of this hose that is maybe an inch or two longer?


Unfortunately I think that hose is only available in one length. If you're having trouble getting it to fit with stock components, that's quite strange. Send us an email with pics to [email protected] so that we can look into the issue. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We'd like to wish everyone a pleasant Independence Day Weekend! Happy 239th Birthday, America! 

034Motorsport will be closed Friday, July 3rd through Sunday, July 5th. Our website will be processing orders as usual, and we'll be back to business as usual on Monday. We've even got a few special products just for the 4th of July! [up]

*Hand-Drawn Bald Eagle Sketch (Monochrome Pencil or Full 16-Color Crayola)*



Starting at $25!

*Free BBQ Cooked by Javad Shadzi, 034Motorsport's Founder & President*



Free!


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

GTIfreak said:


> that's fine too, but what happens to the brake booster hose coming off the Y-connector as discussed in #24 above? Does the suggested 1/4" NPT fitting in #25 above work for that or do I need something else?
> Essentially, I eliminate the hose in red in the picture below and need to cap off the hose by the green arrow, correct?
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I did. A $15 45° HPS silicone hose, I forget whether I got it from HPS directly or from Amazon, and a couple of bucks worth of spring clamps from Pep Boys. The hose was long enough on either side of the bend to cut for the check valve.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We've been busy assembling more of our billet check valves to complete more kits! 










Thank you for all of the orders.


----------



## drdraggin (Aug 3, 2015)

*Breather hose kit*

I am needing to replace all the broken pcv system on a 2001 new beetle 1.8T engine code APH and was wondering if your early kit designed for engine code AWV would fit? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

drdraggin said:


> I am needing to replace all the broken pcv system on a 2001 new beetle 1.8T engine code APH and was wondering if your early kit designed for engine code AWV would fit? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


I believe the VC Breather Y-Hose is slightly different on the APH, but the rest of the hoses should work well. I'm not sure how far off the APH and AWV -Hoses are, but they are visibly different in terms of the angles of the hoses.

This would likely be the closest fit for the APH: http://store.034motorsport.com/brea..._medium=forum&utm_campaign=Breather+Hose+Kits


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:

We have a new article up on our site, featuring Keith's Audi TT RS with the 034Motorsport RS500 Turbo Kit & Tuning Package installed. Hope you enjoy the read! 

*Keith's Audi TT RS with RS500 Turbo Kit*



Keith purchased his Panther Black Audi TT RS in May of 2014 after seeing Matt Farrah's review of a modified example on /DRIVE. Initially drawn to the TT RS by it performance, rarity, and tunability, Keith decided to use his car for both daily-driving duties and weekends at the track. The need for functional upgrades which are effective on the street and track - paired with Keith's desire to push his car's performance to the next level - quickly brought him to 034Motorsport.

034Motorsport has been modifying turbocharged 5-cylinder Audi engines for over a decade, and developing performance products and tuning for the Audi TT RS since it first arrived in the USA. In addition to purchasing one of the first RS models in North America back in 2011, 034Motorsport also took delivery of the first and only Audi TT RS VLN Race Car to be delivered to the US from Germany, which later won the 25 Hours of Thunderhill. Needless to say, Keith had made it to the right corner of the internet!

*Click Here to Continue Reading*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*034Motorsport 1.8T Breather Hose Kit Collection*

*MkIV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta & 8N Audi TT 180 1.8T - AWD/ATC*


*Fitment:*


1999-2001 Audi TT 180 (8N) - ATC
1999-2001 Volkswagen Golf 1.8T (MkIV) - AWD
1999-2001 Volkswagen GTI 1.8T (MkIV) - AWD
1999-2001 Volkswagen Jetta 1.8T (MkIV) - AWD


*MkIV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/New Beetle & 8N Audi TT 180 1.8T - AWW/AWV & Early AWP*


*Fitment:*


2001 - 2002 Audi TT 180 (8N) - AWP
1998 - 2001 Volkswagen New Beetle 1.8T - AWV
2001 - 2002 Volkswagen Golf 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP
2001 - 2002 Volkswagen GTI 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP
2001 - 2002 Volkswagen Jetta 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP


*MkIV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/New Beetle & 8N Audi TT 180 1.8T - Late AWP*


*Fitment:*


2003 - 2005 Audi TT 180 (8N) - AWP
2003 - 2005 Volkswagen Golf 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP
2003 - 2005 Volkswagen GTI 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP
2003 - 2005 Volkswagen Jetta 1.8T (MkIV) - AWW/AWP


*Early 8N Audi TT 225 - AMU*


*Fitment:*


1999 - 2002 Audi TT225 (8N) - AMU


*DIY:*


By *Daytona BeauTTy* on QuattroWorld: http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/222008.phtml


*Late 8N Audi TT 225 - BEA*


*Fitment:*


2003 - 2005 Audi TT225 (8N) - BEA


*B5 Audi A4 & Volkswagen Passat 1.8T - AEB with Automatic Transmission & ATW*


*Fitment:*


1997 - 1999.5 Audi A4 (B5) 1.8T - AEB with Automatic Transmission
2000 - 2000.5 Audi A4 (B5) 1.8T - ATW
1998 - 2000.5 Volkswagen Passat (B5) 1.8T - AEB with Automatic Transmission & ATW

*DIY:*


By *99a4turbo* on Audizine: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...B-ATW-Silicone-Breather-Hose-Kit-Installation


*B5 Audi A4 & Volkswagen Passat 1.8T - AEB with Manual Transmission*


*Fitment:*


1997 - 1999.5 Audi A4 (B5) 1.8T - AEB with Manual Transmission
1998 - 1999.5 Volkswagen Passat (B5) 1.8T - AEB with Manual Transmission & ATW

*DIY:*


By *99a4turbo* on Audizine: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...B-ATW-Silicone-Breather-Hose-Kit-Installation


*B5/B6 Audi A4 & B5 Volkswagen Passat 1.8T - AUG/AWM/Early-AMB*


*Fitment:*


2001 - 2001.5 Audi A4 (B5) 1.8T - AWM
2002 - 2003 Audi A4 (B6) 1.8T - AMB - Up to VIN 8E-3-040000
1998 - 2002 Volkswagen Passat (B5) 1.8T - AUG & AWM


*Mid-AMB B6 Audi A4 & Late-AWM B5.5 Volkswagen Passat 1.8T*


*Fitment:*


2003 Audi A4 (B6) 1.8T - AMB - In VIN range 8E-3-040000 > 8E-3-500000 
2003 - 2005 Volkswagen Passat (B5.5) 1.8T - AWM


*Late-AMB B6 Audi A4 1.8T*


*Fitment:*


2004-2005 Audi A4 (B6) 1.8T - AMB - From VIN 8E-3-500000


----------



## mk4mac (Oct 11, 2018)

I bought and installed this kit on my 2005 Late AWP 1.8t GTI. Made a noticeable improvement as my GTI had several cracked tubes in the PCV system.

My question, a few days after getting everything installed I'm getting a P0171 - System Too Lean code. I double checked all the hoses as well as any other hoses that might have been effected. 

I'm wondering if it's possibly due to the elimination of the The Auxiliary Check Valve Breather Hose? I used the supplied nipple and clamped it down - double checked that it's all snug.

I know this is a common code, with multiple reasons for it. Just seems odd that I get this code for the first time right after installing this kit and wondering if maybe the ECU doesn't like the fact that something was eliminated? 

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------

